# The Hateful Eight - Erster Trailer zu Quentin Tarantinos neuem Western



## FlorianStangl (1. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Hateful Eight - Erster Trailer zu Quentin Tarantinos neuem Western* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Hateful Eight - Erster Trailer zu Quentin Tarantinos neuem Western


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. September 2015)

Hat mich irgendwie so gar nicht überzeugt, wirkt wie altbekanntes mit anderem Setting.


----------



## Gast20180705 (1. September 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Hat mich irgendwie so gar nicht überzeugt, wirkt wie altbekanntes mit anderem Setting.



Du hast wenigstens einen Tarentino Film gesehen oder?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. September 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Du hast wenigstens einen Tarentino Film gesehen oder?



Ich kenne alle. Mein Favorit ist Reservoir Dogs. Aber ein paar Fremde mit Gemeinsamkeiten, die sich zusammenfinden und einer davon ist nicht das, was er zu sein scheint, klingt bis jetzt wirklich nicht sonderlich innovativ.


----------



## Odin333 (1. September 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich kenne alle. Mein Favorit ist Reservoir Dogs. Aber ein paar Fremde mit Gemeinsamkeiten, die sich zusammenfinden und einer davon ist nicht das, was er zu sein scheint, klingt bis jetzt wirklich nicht sonderlich innovativ.



Kennt man ja aus 1000 anderen Filmen...

Und Tarantino und innovativ? Seit wann? Er hat seinen speziellen Film- und Erzählstil - eben den Tarantino-Stil aber ich wüsste nicht, was ich an seinen Filmen als innovativ bezeichnen könnte. Insofern ist der Trailer jetzt nichts unerwartetes.


----------



## TwilightSinger (1. September 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich kenne alle. Mein Favorit ist Reservoir Dogs. Aber ein paar Fremde mit Gemeinsamkeiten, die sich zusammenfinden und einer davon ist nicht das, was er zu sein scheint, klingt bis jetzt wirklich nicht sonderlich innovativ.



Wenn du Innovation erwartest, dann solltest du dir keinen Western anschauen. Egal ob Tarantino seine Finger im Spiel hat, es bleibt ein Western.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. September 2015)

Tarentino war auch nie wirklich für Innovationen bekannt. Django Unchained war auch nicht innovativ. Inglourious Basterds auch nicht. 
Tarentinos Filme stechen einfach dadurch hervor, dass sie einen eher überspitzten Stil aufweisen und sich gern an Klassiker orientieren. Und einfach einen gewissen Coolnessfaktor aufweisen. Das ist nicht innovativ. Aber cool.


----------



## Gast20180705 (1. September 2015)

um nochmal den Punkt zu unterstreichen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XG9wGUvw0MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (1. September 2015)

Nun, die unchronologische Erzählstruktur von _Pulp Fiction _ (und _Kill Bill_) könnte man schon als innovativ auslegen.

Was kann man nach einem Jahrhundert Filmgeschichte noch groß an Innovationen erwarten?
Was genau ist eine Innovation? Was ist mit kleinen Innovationen?
Und - da Tarantino viel zitiert: Was davon ist wirklich innovativ und wovon kennt man bloß das Original nicht?
zB
- das Intro zu Jackie Brown, bei dem Pam Grier nur auf dem Rollband steht und die Kamera parallel dazu mitfährt
- bei dem Spruch "Don't be square"/"Sei nicht spießig" Uma Thurman wirklich ein Quadrat ("square") auf den Bildschirm zeichnen zu lassen
- für eine Rückblende einen Zeichentricksequenz verwenden
- in der _Four Rooms _Episode möglichst lange ununterbrochene Kamerafahrten verwenden
- die Sekundenbruchteile dauernden Cuts auf Seth's Opfer im Hotel in _From Dusk til Dawn_
- die Verwendung von Schwarzweiß Szenen im Farbfilm  _Kill Bill_
- Eine Kampfszene in _Kill Bill _nur als Schattenspiel dargestellt
- das Verwenden von konzeptionell völlig unpassenden Musikstücken (Stuck in the Middle with you, Don't let me be misunderstood)


----------



## Worrel (1. September 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


"das ist alles nur zitiert - ee-oo ee-oo"


----------



## MisterBlonde (2. September 2015)

Jaja, Tarantinos Namen falsch schreiben, aber fachsimpeln. Herrlich.


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2015)

und hier sieht man wieder wunderschön, dass zwar wieder über Innovation gejammert wird, aber die Leute keine ahnung haben, was der Begriff ist und das Innovationen in dem Maße Extrem überschätz sind
Wichtiger als irgendwelche Innovationen ist die Kreativleistung und wie George Lucas hat Tarantino (mal abgesehen davon das sich manche etwas als Grammar Nazi lächerlich machen bei so nem kleinen Fehler) halt nen Talent dafür Elemente zu nehmen und gut zusammen zu mixen und direkt aus anderen Filmen zu zitieren


----------



## Worrel (2. September 2015)

Und vor allem: Was nützt alle enthaltene Innovation, wenn der neue Film von Quante Terpentino dann zwar innovativ, aber trotzdem schlecht/langweilig wäre? Ist Sir Gio Lionel ein schlechter Regisseur, weil es vor "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" schon haufenweise Western gab und nur die Nahszenen auf die Augen "innovativ" waren? Sind sämtliche "das ganze ist nicht real/nur ein Traum"-Filme von Malte Scoresea, Daniel Lunch, Bert Anderssehn, Guy Merro et Torro, Darling Aaron off-Ski und wie sie alle heißen, uninnovativ, langweilig, schlecht, ... weil es dieses Konzept schon in einem Film von 1920 gab?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. September 2015)

@gutenmorgen1, TwilightSinger und  Worrel  

Die beiden Produzenten bewerben den Film in Interviews als innovativ. Daher meine Feststellung nach dem Trailer, dass ich da nichts innovatives erkennen kann. Ich wollte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten.


----------



## Worrel (2. September 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die beiden Produzenten bewerben den Film in Interviews als innovativ.


Da bin ich mal gespannt, wo da die Innovation sein soll. Bisher sieht das ja in der Tat eher wie "schon mal dagewesen" aus - quasi ein 1-Zimmer Theaterstück mit dazwischen geschobenen Außenaufnahmen (zB als Rückblenden) à la _Reservoir Dogs_.


----------

